# BRAKE FAST dog food bowl use



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
My 10 lb toy poodle eats way too fast. She is a rescue dog and has always had this issue. I finally found a BRAKE FAST bowl and it has really slowed her down. Wondered if anyone else has this problem and if the BRAKE FAST bowl was beneficial.
By the way, she eats same times as my other dogs, but I stand and watch everyone eat and NO one tries to steal from anyone else. They are fed 2x a day.
There are other names for these bowls. Here is a link to an Amazon.com bowl that I found. Mine is like this, except it is black. (also nice because the sides are curved and her ears stay out of the bowl)
My bowl is stainless steel and dishwasher safe. 
I found it at Tuesday Mornings.
Thank you


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I need the opposite - a bowl that will make them eat!
Like maybe one with a lid that opens for 5 minutes, then closes for five minutes - something to make them think it will be gone if they don't eat it....


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

My Lab has one as he was vacuming his food and then vomiting up because he ate too fast. It has stopped him doing this a long with putting him on his own too eat.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We used to put pool ball sized rocks in the dish to slow them down. I guess it wouldn't work for a big dog because they may eat the rock.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*N2Mischief* - that is so clever! They actually sell pool ball sized stainless steel balls precisely for that purpose (we used one with mixed success for our first lab/golden mix SD trainee). I will definitely be trying the large rock trick with other dogs. It's a lot cheaper than constantly replacing chewed up Kongs. Not to mention less difficult to clean!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Lily eats quickly too and it always concerned me. I started putting an inverted cup into her food bowl until she figured out that she could set it aside and get it out of the way. I like the bowl you posted a link to and have been looking for one locally, hoping to find it cheaper. Hope it works to slow down your dog's eating.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Jasper thinks anything in his bowl is edible,so cant put foreign objects in his bowl. He has already had an op for an obstruction when he stole a teddy from a baby!


----------

